# О документации Gentoo

## Sasha2

Уважаемые пользователи Gentoo

Какой бы тип документации Вы бы хотели иметь переведенной на русский язык? (Имеется в виду текстовый файл, pdf или html).

Вопрос задается с учетом того, что при инсталляции чем вообще удобнее пользоваться?

Я переводчик и мог бы перевести любой из этих документов, тем более, что читая документацию причем исходную (handbook) по 2005.1 вижу массу ошибок.

Так вот, что из этих трех документов является более эффективным (текстовый файл, pdf или html)?

Короче, что лучше перевести и куда кинуть этот перевод?

----------

## ManJak

При инсталле юзаю txt, читать удобней в хтмл.

----------

## ManJak

По поводу помощи в переводах:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-343488.html

ЗЫ

Огромное человеческое спасибо.   :Very Happy: 

Сам перевожу коряво, потому ...   :Embarassed:   не предлагаю помощь, хотя пробовал, но забраковали.

----------

## Nelud

Только не pdf - при инсталяции (загрузке с install-CD) нет читалки pdf, а при броузинге не охота грузить сторонне приложение, да и тормозит у меня xpdf.

----------

## ManJak

Хотя, с другой стороны, если каждый переведет по 1 абзацу, то все доки переведуться за 1 день =)

Потом только стилистику подправить =)

А один абзац, даже криво-переведенный будет незаметен на фоне всего текста   :Razz: 

Интересно, сколько русских юзверей на форуме?

[offtopic]

МОДЕРАТОРЫыыы, ау!!!

Киньте цифру плиз   :Wink: 

ЗЫ

просто интересно

[/offtopic]

----------

## Sasha2

На самом деле, перевод всей документации может занять не более нескольких часов.

Уровень сложности текста позволяет, например мне, переводить все это с листа.

Поэтому, не перевод требует времени, а его печать. Я бы мог диктовать, но кто будет печатать?

Вот, например, один файл из папки с html версией этой документации у меня уже готов.

Но куда все это скидывать?

----------

## ManJak

Попробуй написать Святогору, он (по слухам), вроде углублялся в переводы.

mailto:svyatogor [собачка] gentoo [тчк] org

Это тут, для личных мессаг:

https://forums.gentoo.org/privmsg.php?mode=post&u=14275

Я думаю, что он скажет все и поможет.

Просто, тут я его давно не видел, последнее время он чаще встречался на linux.org.ru   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Azik

Еще ближе - напиши Алексею Чумакову (info[AT]chumakov[DOT]ru). На данный момент он является координатором перевода документации на русский язык. Можешь заглянуть также на www.shadanakar.org/~cay/gdp-ru

Кстати, можно уже взглянуть на плоды нашей работы - http://www.gentoo.org/doc/ru/handbook

А по существу - как показывает практика, лучше всего использовать XML, благодаря чему можно быстро конвертировать доки в другие форматы.

----------

## Sasha2

Я вот не могу понять, какие могут быть требования тут к оформлению.

Я вот, например, беру исходный файл и работаю поверх него, т.е. прямо в html.

На тех примерах, что Вы указали, ну вроде все нормально, только наверно исходный текст отличается. Я перевожу с Gentoo 2005.1 от LinuxCenter.

----------

## Azik

Лучше брать напрямую с CVS gentoo-doc. А перевод осуществляется XML-документов. То, что Вы могли видеть по ссылке - как раз пример динамического преобразования XML-документа в HTML.

----------

## Sasha2

И еще такой вопрос.

Ну вот я превел один файл скинуд его на дискету и зашел в Gentoo (просто перевод делается во FrontPage).

Открываю его в links (чтобы все, как при инсталляции).

Вместо русских букв кракозяблы.

Иду в настройки и выбираю koi8-r в качестве набора символов (Setup --> Character Set --> koi8-r).

Кракозяблы не исчезают.

Даю тогда такие команды:

1. setfont Cyr_a8x16 -m koi2alt

2. loadkeys ru

Снова захожу в links, устанавливаю koi8-r, как и выше.

После этого все читается нормально.

Так вот вопрос такой, а как пользователи смогут при инсталляции прочитать эти файлы (на русском), т.е. 1) есть ли у них возможность также использвать эти две команды, чтобы все прочиталось без кракозябл?

Если такой возможности нет, то какая иная возможность для запуска поддержки русского языка уже на самом начальной стадии инсталляции?

----------

## IFL

links по дефолту отображает русский транслитом...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Какой бы тип документации Вы бы хотели иметь переведенной на русский язык?

 

Напишите сюда: gentoo-doc-ru-subscribe@gentoo.org

----------

## Sasha2

Да зачем этот транслит, он может и нормальным образом отображать русский текст.

Вот и надо узнать, как это сделать на стадии инсталляции.

Вообще, наверно, уж проще по английски читать, чем на транслите.

Этот транслит, как и эсперанто, полное убожество.

Нормально надо сделать, как положено, а не пользоваться каким-то недоделанными методами.

----------

## Nelud

2 Sasha2

Да всё нормально в links'е - отлично показывает русский. У тебя ваще дистрибутив gentoo? Я спрашиваю, потому что настройки локали есть в официально документации. Это настолько стандартно, что мне лень искать - поищи сам на www.gentoo.org. Или создай отдельную тему - тебе помогут настроить.  :Wink: 

----------

## viy

Речь идет о русификации консоли на стадии установки системы.

Желательно иметь ее (в смысле --- получить  :Wink: ) сразу из коробки, без доп. плясок. Или должен иметь место

скрипт/описание "Как вкл. русский/китайский/пр.", которые упоминаются в motd при загрузке с ЛайвЦД.

----------

## Sasha2

Ребята, да не в локли дело.

Я все могу настроить и сам.

Дело в том, что если переводить документацию, то тогда в силу достаточно неудобной инсталляции в Gentoo, файлы с документацией приходится читать уже на стадии инсталляции.

Ну можно, конечно и рааспечатать имеющуюся русскую документацию.

Но вопрос то заключается в том, как включить поддержку русского уже на стадии инсталляции, чтобы эти переведенные документы, когда их включат в дистрибутив для русских пользователей (это тоже кстати вопрос, вроде какие-то переводы есть, тогда почему не включают?, что разработчики Gentoo сомневаются в их качестве, или же сами не могут эту поддержку русского включить на стадии инсталляции).

Может быть ее на этой стадии при таком состоянии дистрибутива и нельзя включить?

Тогда смысл в переводе вобщем-то не имеет.

----------

## IFL

 *Quote:*   

> дистрибутив для русских пользователей

 

а такой ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ вообще есть? вроде только eng....

остальное -- самосборники и локаль там, соответственно, любая...

----------

## Nelud

Взял я диск "Gentoo Linux 2004.2 LinuxCenter Edition" и посмотрел как там насчёт русской документации. В корне диска лежит файл install.html такого содержания:

 *Quote:*   

>    Welcome to the Gentoo Linux LiveCD!
> 
>    View installation instructions by typing
> 
>    "links /mnt/cdrom/docs/install-en.html"
> ...

 

Вот так вот там решается вопрос просмотра русской документации при установке.  :Smile: 

----------

